# need film drying help



## quad b (Aug 12, 2007)

well,
i'm not new to the darkroom because i've used one heaps at uni, but i've recently set one up at home and i can get my film dry by hanging it over the bath tub with a clothes peg attached to the bottom...my problem is that when its dry and i remove it from hanging, it still curls up. i want it to be STRAIGHT. at uni they had a neg drying cupboard but i dont have that at home obviously....

can anyone please suggest how to get my film to stop curling?


----------



## nealjpage (Aug 13, 2007)

More weight?  What are you using?  I don't have this problem much at all.


----------



## Steph (Aug 13, 2007)

Some films tend to curl more than others. If you add weight at the bottom, the film shouldn't curl much once cut into strips of 6 negatives.


----------



## quad b (Aug 14, 2007)

i'll try more weight, at the moment i'm only using two plastic clothes pegs.


----------



## deanimator (Aug 14, 2007)

Make sure you attach it well at the top then..too much weight and it will end up on the floor...as it dries the film surface becomes less grippy, and it could slip out of your top peg´s grip. Get a clip that makes a hole for the top.


----------



## nealjpage (Aug 14, 2007)

I use metal binder clips that are designed for paper.  They grip tight and they're slightly heavier than clothes pins.


----------



## Paul Ron (Aug 15, 2007)

Use FotoFlo, let the negs dry for a couple of hours and you won't get any curl. 

It sounds like you are taking them off the hook too soon.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 16, 2007)

As Steph says - some film curls more than others.
A lot of it depends upon which support is being used. For example, high speed recording film was on something virtually indestructable that curled like spring steel.
Having said that, most films have some curl but proper drying, cutting into correct length (strips of six for 35mm) and storing in neg bags will reduce it to virtually zero - or at least minimise it.
Photo-flo has no effect on the curl. It's just for dispersing water to speed drying and reduce marks.

It's always wise to invest in proper film clips. The bottom ones are often weighted with lead (or at least my Kodak ones were).
One trick that works well is to use the film can you got the film out of.
Whilst the film is washing get the empty can and take the caps off both ends. You now have a curled metal 'clip'.
Make sure you always have a bit of spare film at the end. Put the 'clip' on it then fold it over so it doesn't slip off.
Works a treat.
Do not re-use as they can go rusty.


----------

